# More..... New babies



## RemudaOne (Dec 28, 2012)

Another set of healthy twins. Didn't take my phone out there but will take better pics later when it's daylight. She did it on her own, gotta love these autopilot lambings and ewes!


----------



## RemudaOne (Dec 28, 2012)

Who am I kidding?? I couldn't wait and went back out there, lol!


----------



## Southdown (Dec 28, 2012)

Cute.  I have to wait until April before I get my baby fix.


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrads, Boys or girls?


----------



## RemudaOne (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't know why I always forget to say what gender they are! Same as last lambing.... One of each.

While I'm sitting here watching them on the lamb cam, they are the picture of sweetness...... Then in the pen next to them are the three month old evil ram twins running around each other in circles, trying to mount each other, sigh...... Should have one sold this weekend then the other will go to market next week if not sold privately prior to that. 

Well, better get started on feeding everyone. Foggy and drizzly today but at least not as bitterly cold as it has been. Have a great day y'all !


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)

Congratulations on more healthy lambs!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 28, 2012)

Yay for lambies!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 28, 2012)

love the blk/wht!


----------

